# Client remote install Symantec / file sharing off



## elman007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Windows 2003 Server - xp clients

I have a group of computers that have a group policy set that locks the windows firewall from file & print sharing. I'm trying to do a remote install of an updated version of an antivirus program and can't because of file sharing being disabled.

I want to be able to move the computers into a group that allows file sharing (temporarily) do a remote gpupdate to force the changes, install the AV and then move them back into the no file sharing group with another remote gpupdate.

Can this be accomplished or does a change that effects the computer groups such as file sharing require a reboot? Or, is there another easier way to accomplish this without visiting all of the machines that I need to update?


----------

